# Cedar or Cpyress ?



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

Poplar? Sorry, wood pun.

I'm told cedar is quite soft. Also it's more expensive. I have used some cedar, nothing to report yet, I don't think it's old enough to make any judgements yet. Mostly I just use the cheap white wood at Lowe's.

I'll get back to you in a few years.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

The two woods are closely related. The bees like both. Durability is an issue with cedar, just be gentle. Cedar and Cypress are both lighter than pine. Great for lifting, not so good for exposure and rough handling. I went to all Cypress this year, but all my woodenware is true one inch thick.


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

We build all of our wood products (Warre hives and horizontal top bar hives) out of true 1" Western Red Cedar and it works great for us. Like they said, it's a little more fragile, but at 1" with at least rabbet joints it holds up well to abuse. Plus it does great in the elements. Cyprus should work great, too, though I've never used it. I'd get whichever is less expensive in your area.


----------



## BeehiveProject (Jun 7, 2011)

Cool.. thanks all... appreciate the insight...


----------



## davel (Jan 29, 2011)

Has anyone noticed if using cedar causes a decrease in SHB activity? Just wondering if the smell would keep them out?


----------



## Robee (Dec 9, 2007)

I am not speaking from experience so I can't answer if the smell keeps away SHB. I can, however, point out that in my experience, cedar smells when cutting, sanding, etc. After it sets and weathers for a short time, you don't smell that distinctive smell.


----------

